# Best Wax Or Sealant for Mineral White BMW



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, 
Just got this car and never had White(More a pearlescent colour). Looking for your views and advice on which one to use.
Many Thanks Paul.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

If I had a white car, I'd coat it mate. They provide a nice glassy gloss that no regular wax or sealant can provide. 

If that isn't what you're really after, have a look at the nano sealant sprays like ArtDeShine Nano Gloss Paint Sealant, or CarPro Reload. :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

maybe zymol ital?


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Hi you cant go Wrong with this kit so easy to use,and the finish superb.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Tough Prep and Tough Coat on our Alpine White M135:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gtechniq C1 topped with C1.5 or C2 or EXO. Can't go wrong on my pearl white.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Subc said:


> Hi you cant go with this kit so easy to use,and the finish superb.
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html


Looks Really Good.Thanks for the info. Paul


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Blackroc said:


> Tough Prep and Tough Coat on our Alpine White M135:


Looks Really Good.Thanks for the info.Where did you get this from please.
Thanks Paul.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Going to throw the Werkstat kit into the mix. This was recommended to me on this very forum last summer. Would highly recommend it for white, its easy on, easy off and the finish is something else.

Not the best pics (from phone) but you get the idea.


----------



## Will22 (Jun 30, 2011)

Do you need different products for white and pearl white or what is pretty best for one is best for the other.


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Scotty Pro said:


> Going to throw the Werkstat kit into the mix. This was recommended to me on this very forum last summer. Would highly recommend it for white, its easy on, easy off and the finish is something else.
> 
> Not the best pics (from phone) but you get the idea.


Yes , I read somewhere else that this leaves a really good finish.Thanks Paul.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

You really cant go wrong with Fk1000p on any colour.


----------



## jag1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Carlack 68 LLS is the business on white.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

pina07 said:


> Looks Really Good.Thanks for the info.Where did you get this from please.
> Thanks Paul.


The car? Or the products? Lol!

Products are Auto Finesse Tough Prep, and Auto Finesse Tough Coat. Available direct, or from Monza Car Care, Clean Your Car and also maybe a little bit cheaper on eBay...


----------

